# Crystal of Destiny... The story begins XD



## dkmasterwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi people , its me wolf , sorry i havent been around here lately XD. And as i promised , i will start the story. Its called "Crystal of Destiny" . But , since the story its really long , ill first start with a little prologue so you all understand at least a part of the story =P (youÂ´ll understand what i mean more later ) well...here i go! XD

*Crystal of Destiny*
*The  Birth  of  a  Hero*

Chapter 0rologue

Two lands , two types of worlds , two planets , one far away from the other , yet very close to each other...Gaia and Terra. A long time ago , the humans and the beasts used to live in harmony , everything was peaceful and both planets were blessed by the power of six crystals. Each of them , controling an element , and having a great energy , capable of giving life , and also...the power to destroy everything. Earth , Water , Fire , Wind , Darkness and Light , all the elements working together , blessing both planets. But that peaceful era wasnt gonna last long , because of those looking for the power to destroy everything , or to govern both worlds... The wars begun , lasting years and years...there seemed no end for this...but then , during one of the biggest wars , two sages stepped on the battlefield , one was a racoon from gaia , the world of the beasts , and the other was a human from terra , the world were the humans live. Both decided that it was time to stop the war... both knew exactly what to do in order to stop the chaos. And , they gathered the energy of the six crystals , and formed a seventh one... a crystal with an enormous power , strong enough that wipped half of the armies that were fighting. After that , they decided that the best thing to do , would be to sepparate the worlds , to break the connectiong between them , and so , they called forth the power of the crystal , creating a big barrier between gaia and terra , so they wouldnt have any contact with each other . but , in order to do that , they had to split the crystals into two , so they equilibrium of nature wouldnt be broken , and so , they gathered their remaining energy , and the seven crystals divided into two and banished , half of each crystal in one planet and the rest in the other , forming the great barrier... both sages died after that , and the peace returned. both races completelly separated, they were able to live peacefully...but nobody knew that , that era wasnt going to last much...
[End of prologue]

well , that was only the first part of the story , from here on , the true story will start =)...i hope i get the help of some people in here since i need some characters more later....and i hope everybody enjoys this story =)...well , im off for today XD. `Till we meet again...


----------



## Aden (Jan 17, 2009)

You do not have to put a space before a comma. That makes your sentences really hard to read. Your paragraph is also filled with fragments and run-ons.

I'm sure the story could become quite interesting if fleshed out correctly. However, the presentation is just barely readable. Please work on that.

\Also, generic "crystals" as objects of generic power are pretty clichÃ©.


----------



## Zanzer (Jan 17, 2009)

Aden said:


> You do not have to put a space before a comma. That makes your sentences really hard to read. Your paragraph is also filled with fragments and run-ons.
> 
> I'm sure the story could become quite interesting if fleshed out correctly. However, the presentation is just barely readable. Please work on that.
> 
> \Also, generic "crystals" as objects of generic power are pretty clichÃ©.


 Yeah i'm going to help him with setting it out and such. and help devlope his english.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

sorry =P , as zanzer said , i have some troubles with the english spelling and other stuff =P...after all , english isnt my true language , but im gonna work hard to make this story the best!!!...and yeah about the crystals...youÂ´re right , its pretty cliche but , i wanted to use em =P (i couldnt think of another thing back then , and everytime i think of another name and type of story , it just comes to my mind again so...)
soon ill post the first chapter...but ill need some help...also i need some more characters =P...i want some people of this forum to form part of the story XD...what do u say?...want to form part of it? =P...everybody its invited too XD , just PM me saying that u want to form part of it =).


----------

